# J. C. Ryle on the eternal consecration of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2020)

The expression, “whom the Father hath sanctified,” [John 10:36] must mean, “whom the Father hath set apart, and appointed from all eternity in the covenant of grace, as a priest is sanctified and set apart for the service of the temple.” It cannot mean literally “made holy.” It implies eternal dedication and appointment to a certain office.

This is one of the places which teach the eternal generation of Christ. Long before He came into the world, “the Father” (not God, observe) had sanctified and appointed the Son. He did not become the Son when He entered the world: He was the Son from all eternity. ...

For more, see J. C. Ryle on the eternal consecration of Christ.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

